# Tag-A-Long



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

We had to put our boy, Tag down today. He had a long life. 13 years! The past several were not so great. He had arthritis so bad he could no longer go for walks and rarely did much other than eat, sleep, and go outside twice a day to go potty.

When we got Samson last May, Tag perked up a bit, but mostly he was ignored Samson. But in October, when we got Delilah, he really perked up. He really liked her and liked to watch her play. He often let her snuggle with him.

He had cancer and in the past month was hurting. Last week he got a growth that was ozing. He could barely get up to go outside the past few days.

Today I came home from work and he was laying in diarria.







I knew that it was time. Any thing else would have been clearly selfish.

I was sure he wouldn't make it through the winter, so I should be glad for the extra months we got. 

But this decision is never easy and I am experiencing guilt. He should have died at home, not in a vets office. That's how I wanted it. But it just didn't work out that way.

Here's to Tag-A-Long! My buddy who was never too far away from me....hence his name.







He was a good boy and he gave me so much love in his 13 years.

 Just click on the picture to see the slide show.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I am so sorry. Letting go is the hardest part of owning a pet.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to read this. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost your friend. He was a lovely dog.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

_I am so sorry for your loss. The slide show shows how much he is loved..._


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry, I know how hard it is. Sounds like he had a good life and you have great memories.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very very sorry for your loss. Tag looks like he was a wonderful big brother to all his golden siblings. I'm sure he will be long remembered. God Speed Tag!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for you. It's never easy to say Good-Bye.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Bet he's telling his new friends on the other side what a great life and human he had. You can be sure of that! Prayers for all.

dg


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I am so sorry for yr loss!.Even though the decision is right,it's never easy!.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

A beautiful tribute to a wonderful boy. Play Hard Sweet Tag~Godspeed.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

(((((((((big hugs)))))))))) So sorry for your loss 

It's so not easy  

You're in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Nora, I am so sorry to hear about Tag. I know you didn't want him to pass at the vet's, but as you said to make him go on would have certainly not be what he wanted. It's just so hard to say goodbye, even when we know it's best for them. I will hold you both in my thoughts and prayers.. Run free at the bridge dear Tag.

Hugs, Betty


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, Tag was a handsome boy. As hard as it is to let them go we have to make that decision out of love to let them go so they will not be in pain or suffer. Your slide show was beautiful, it looks like he really enjoyed his golden buddies.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of Tag, a beautiful tribute to a gentle soul. Rip dear Tag.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Nora,
I am so sorry for your loss of your little Tagalong. He was a beautiful boy and is now free of pain running and playing with all of our pups until you can be together again. I know it hurts but try to remember all the good times before today. You have a great amount of wonderful times and that is what he remembers. You are in my prayers and I will light a candle for Tag.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry for you're loss, it's never easy, RIP Tag














 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry.  Sending comforting thoughts to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tag - keep your memories close and when you feel ready you will remember him with a smile.

Run free Tag, and sleep softly.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

We are all doing much better. My husband and I drank a toast to Tag that night.







"To Tag, the pain in the *ss!" (said with a smile and good spirited).

He was very attached to me and not in a healthy way. It drove my husband and kids nuts. He had to be at my side or at my feet at all times. And if I wasn't home, he was depressed. But we laughed about how hard he made just getting up from the couch or trying to garden.







But he loved me so very much! And who could want or ask for more than that! 

Someone told me to think on the happy days and I started thinking back and couldn't remember the last "good" day he had. He really hasn't felt good since November. When I realized that, letting him go was so much easier. He was no longer living.....he was just existing.









So with hugs and kisses good-bye and a smile remembering how he was always "there" even when it made moving around hard..........we wished him well and let him go!

Thank you all so much for your kind words and your condolences.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Nora, i just read this today! so sorry for your loss... i'm sure Tag is much happier now that he's not in pain


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our dogs are lucky that we can make this choice not to let them suffer. It is SO hard for us to do it, but we do it out of love for our precious babies who are existing and not realoy living. I know you will miss this great boy of yours and i am sorry you had to make the choice. But you did the right thing and he will never suffer again.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. What a great looking dog. I know I'm an exception but I think black labs are as pretty a dog that's out there.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IM so sorry for your loss....


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

Bless your heart...a sad ending to a wonderful 13 years. 

what great memories in your slideshow...


----------



## DreamsOfGold (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Making the right decision in these situations is also the most difficult decision. May Tag-Along find peace and you as well. You will meet again.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

How very much you must have loved him to be able to let go. It's the hardest thing to do. I like the name.. Tag-a-Long.... what a sweet boy.


----------

